# 622 Installation question



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

When I got my 942 from Dish they said I needed to have a professional installer install the reciever. When the 942 arrived, I hooked it up myself and called Dish to cancel the installation. No problem.

Since I already have 2 dishes with access to the 110, 119 and 61.5 satellites, shouldn't I be able to install the 622 myself as well? Even If the installer comes out later to install a Dish 1000 (I don't know what satellite my HD locals will be on yet), I should still be able to get the new Mpeg-4 channels from the 61.5, correct?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

As long as you can see the MPEG-4 channels you should be able to get them. I thought all the MPEG-4 channels are on 129. If this is the case you would need to see 129 to get the MPEG4 channels.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

IIRC they will be bringing you a D1000 dish for the channels on 129. If it were me I would let them do it.. most likely the d1000 would be on the installer's truck instead of being shipped to you.


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> As long as you can see the MPEG-4 channels you should be able to get them. I thought all the MPEG-4 channels are on 129. If this is the case you would need to see 129 to get the MPEG4 channels.


I thought that the MPEG4 channels were on the 129 and 61.5. People on the east coast can't see the 129 can they?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am on the west coast. Was not sure if all of them have been placed on 61.5. That is why I put the caveat in my post.


----------



## Manke (Dec 27, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> I am on the west coast. Was not sure if all of them have been placed on 61.5. That is why I put the caveat in my post.


Ron, It looks like Los Angeles and Chicago are on 129 and New York and Boston are on 61.5 at the moment.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

If you look at this page...

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/pictures/Dish1000Exclusions.jpg

You'll see areas where a Dish 1000 will not work, so everything is also on 61.5. So if you already have a Dual Dish setup, and its all Dish Pro (just seems to work better) then you could easily just unplug a 942 or 921 and drop in a 622 I would think, when I get around to my upgrade after April 1st, I'll see if I can just have them send me the 622, why waste some installer's time with a no brainer..


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

It looks like the Minneapolis HD locals will be on the 129 so I will want to get the Dish 1000 for sure. Besides, I am paying for the install as part of the $299 fee for the 622 anyway. My question is will Dish let me connect the 622 myself and access the new HD channels from the 61.5 until the installer can come out and put up the Dish 1000?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

they aren't going to know whick sat you are looking at to restrict ya. 61.5 and 129 carry the same stuff mostly, so no reason to care. the only reason you need 129 is locals so that's the only reason you'd get rid of 61.5 right?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

According to Dish if you are in an area where dish installers(owned) will hook up your new VIP622 then the reciever will be on the installer truck along with Dish Pro


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

if you watched the charlie chat, this whole thing was stated that all 211/622 installs would include the needed D1000. The show never discussed the small portion of the country which can't see sat 129. it's after some of us in the NE US called to inquire did it become clear that 1000's would only be for those who can actually see 129, and persons in the NEast and S Texas and probably Florida etc., would need to have the 2 dish 500/300 combo with 61.5 which is also where they are putting the east hd locals 

the reason dish has to put in a 1000 with each of these new recievers (or a 61.5 for those needing it) is it's 129 and 61.5 that will be carrying some of the new mpeg4 stuff and the HD locals and they want you fully setup the first time


----------



## Skyburn (Nov 30, 2004)

So, lemme get this straight.

I have 2 dishes - the one that gets 110/119 and the other that gets 148 (for must carries and CBSHD out of LA). Three wires come off these 2 dishes (total) and they connect to a DP34 switch. I have 3 cables coming off the DP34 (2 for 2 cable runs into my 921 and 1 for 1 cable run into a 5xx rcvr).

When I "upgrade" from my 921 to a 622, I'll reuse the 2 cables that are currently going to the 921 for the 622.

Since I get Denver locals today, I'll get Denver HD locals when they are sent from Dish via MPEG4 in the near future. So, given the fact that I probably don't care to receive the 148 sat any longer, can they just take the 148 dish and make that point to 129, and then I'll get 110/119/129 from 2 dishes, still use the DP34, and leave everything else as-is? Or, does getting 129 _require_ having a Dish1000 that can receive 3 orbital locations at once?

Also, does "Dish1000" imply that's a dish that gets 110/119/129, or are there other configurations of which satellites a Dish1000 pulls in?

And, if it's the case where I do get a Dish1000 and get rid of the 2nd 148 dish, is the DP34 switch still usable, or do I have to go to a DPP44 (or is the only reason you need a 4-input switch is to be able to have 110/119/129 AND 148)?

And, finally, if I were ever to have 2 622s (i.e., replace the 5xx in the future), assuming a Dish1000/DP34 switch is a valid combination, the DP34 has 4 outputs, so I'd be able to have 2 dual-coax-runs (2 cables to each 622) right? Or, does that require a DPP44?

Thanks.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

wow, so many questions  

622 install comes with a D1000 if you are in the 110/119/129 area. And yes it's only for those 3 (at least that's all they've said it's for). 

same connections if you swap the 921/622. If you were to swap the 5xx/622 you'd need 4 feeds from the dp34 and you'd get 2 OTA HD tuners and 4 sat HD tuners, 2 for locals, man that would rock  haha

not sure on the dpp44 thing, but what you need doesn't matter. Everything you need is covered in the $299 or $99 lease deals


----------



## Skyburn (Nov 30, 2004)

Rogueone said:


> wow, so many questions
> 
> 622 install comes with a D1000 if you are in the 110/119/129 area. And yes it's only for those 3 (at least that's all they've said it's for).
> 
> ...


So..that's all as I figured. And, I know it doesn't really matter what I need since it'll be included, but I'm just sorta curious to know what the rooftop and switch/cable area are going to end up looking like.

Thanks...


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

MarkoC said:


> It looks like the Minneapolis HD locals will be on the 129 so I will want to get the Dish 1000 for sure. Besides, I am paying for the install as part of the $299 fee for the 622 anyway. My question is will Dish let me connect the 622 myself and access the new HD channels from the 61.5 until the installer can come out and put up the Dish 1000?


Where does it say that Minneapolis locals are on 129 only? Not saying they won't be, but I have not seen anything that says they'll only be on 129..


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

normang said:


> Where does it say that Minneapolis locals are on 129 only? Not saying they won't be, but I have not seen anything that says they'll only be on 129..


think about your question first. it's not like they are going to have a bunch of spare bandwidth to double up HD locals, they will be on one or the other, not both. Are your current locals in two places? nope. why would these?

Also, consider charlie mentioned everyone would get a D1000 but failed to mention there would be a few areas unable to see 129 so they would not be able to get a 1000. This is a strong hint that most HD locals will be at 129, why else would "every 211/622 install" include a D1000, as reference in the chat? And it's not like you have a choice on dishes. The installer is gonna bring what he has been instructed is what you need, so if he shows with a 1000, then you get be fairly confident 129 is for your locals  otherwise Dish would have to send someone back out to get you working once your locals are up, and obviously that is not what they want. Personally, I'd ask when the installer calls to verify the appointment, "will this be including a Ddish1000 dish? that is what I understand I am to get along with the 622?" and see what the response is. If they are clueless, push them to call Dish because dish has been saying everyone is to get a 1000. And if they know the answer already, then you can feel better


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Rogueone said:


> think about your question first. it's not like they are going to have a bunch of spare bandwidth to double up HD locals, they will be on one or the other, not both. Are your current locals in two places? nope. why would these?
> 
> Also, consider charlie mentioned everyone would get a D1000 but failed to mention there would be a few areas unable to see 129 so they would not be able to get a 1000. This is a strong hint that most HD locals will be at 129, why else would "every 211/622 install" include a D1000, as reference in the chat? And it's not like you have a choice on dishes. The installer is gonna bring what he has been instructed is what you need, so if he shows with a 1000, then you get be fairly confident 129 is for your locals  otherwise Dish would have to send someone back out to get you working once your locals are up, and obviously that is not what they want. Personally, I'd ask when the installer calls to verify the appointment, "will this be including a Ddish1000 dish? that is what I understand I am to get along with the 622?" and see what the response is. If they are clueless, push them to call Dish because dish has been saying everyone is to get a 1000. And if they know the answer already, then you can feel better


As I ponder the question, you probably are correct, I guess my issue is albeit minor perhaps is the reports that the Dish 1000 decreases signal levels to some degree, which in my area would probably increase the chances of rain fade. How significant this is? Who knows? Since I already have 61.5 up, adding a 4th sat location just seems like overkill. But I guess its not a surprise..

I thought that Minneapolis would be up my April as well, at least I thought it was in the top 5 or six on the list. time will tell. My OTA locals are not bad, with the exception of the WB, which seems to always run low power..


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd expect them to pull the 61.5 unless you get internationals or SkyAngel from there. the only concern for not getting the D1000 is the likelyhood of 129 getting your HD locals. that is what I'd worry about until the official announcement


----------

